# ?  Summer Active Party 28-30

## Adrenalin_Poltava

*Summer Active Party*    
 
         . 
, , , , , openair, , , ,         -   Summer Active Party.  
Summer Active Party -         .    ,   , , ,    ,     ,            .         openair. 
□■□■ *  SAP*■□■□
● 200    
●   
●   
● 
● 
● 
●  
● FireShow 
□■□■ *  SAP*■□■□
  -   . 
 /:  
 : C .:  7-20, 10-00, 11-40, 13-20, 16-30, 18-50 
C c.:  6-35, 8-20, 10-40, 12-30, 15-40, 17-10
 :  
□■□■ *  SAP* ■□■□
            //. 
□■□■ *  SAP* ■□■□
       SAP  .,     .         , ,   .          . 
□■□■ *  SAP* ■□■□
              .   ,              2  (    ),     . 
□■□■ *  SAP* ■□■□
■  
 : FunJump classic   ,   .      .
FunJump freestyle   .       .
       ,     .
■ 
 :  ""    . 
■□■ *  SAP* ■□■□
27.06  ,  ,  ,  . 
28.06  ,  ( ),   ,    , 1    , ,  ,  openair 
29.06  ,   , , ,   , 2    ,  ,   ,  openair  DJ Aleksandr Kiyah, FireShow,   
30.06   ,   , , ,  ,   
□■□■ *  SAP* ■□■□
      .39      .     "",  ""
 : 
■ POINT -    -
■ - "Les Rois du Monde" ( )
 :
● 200     - 15  
●       20 
●      (4 ) 80  
●  -    (      )
●   -  ,    15 .  
●        
●    SAP     ,   - openair ( ),        ,   . 
□■ **  ■□
    160 * -   (//)  3 ,          ,     ,   , ,        .
* 23.07 
■□ *  GIRLS* □■
        23.07      - 0 ** 
**          2 
  0667020902

----------

